# The moon will not give its light



## StriperAddict (Jun 21, 2011)

Just another date to toss around...

From yahoo news: "_the longest total lunar eclipse will occur on July 27, 2018_. "

Anyone wonder about the similarity to:

Matthew 24:29-30 (New King James Version)

*The Coming of the Son of Man*

<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-23983>*29*</SUP> “Immediately after the tribulation of those days the sun will be darkened, and the moon will not give its light; the stars will fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens will be shaken. 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NKJV-23984>*30*</SUP> Then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in heaven, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.


~I don't think a "natural eclipse" of the moon will have the enormity of what is called for in these verses, it's just interesting that such a "long" eclipse will take place shortly. 
Either way, be ready for His soon return  !


----------



## formula1 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re:*

Yep, make sure you buy that Pearl!


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Got a new date for the rapture?


----------



## formula1 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re:*

Talk to this guy, he might give that info.  But your clearance has to be a higher level than the Son.   

Mark 13:32
But concerning that day or that hour, no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.


----------

